# Tuner - what channels its buffering on



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

I remember reading somewhere before I got Tivo that you can go into a screen that tells you what channels the three tuners are currently buffering.

I can't seem to find the thread now (typical) does anyone know how to check?

Thanks


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> I remember reading somewhere before I got Tivo that you can go into a screen that tells you what channels the three tuners are currently buffering.
> 
> I can't seem to find the thread now (typical) does anyone know how to check?
> 
> Thanks


Press the Info button. Page 12-13 of the Quick Guide.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Thanks Ernie, got it now :up:

Really should have listened to the VM engineer when he said read the manual before he would show me anything!


----------

